# Aufbau RCP Struktur



## Gast2 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte fragen wie man einen RCP am besten zusammenbaut?
Ich hab mir für verschiedene Frameworks/Themengebiete immer Features angelegt z.B. für Spring Core ein Spring-Feature für Spring(DM), ein Spring-DM Feature, für meine eigene Plugins, mein eigenes Feature...

Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen RCP anleg, leg ich für diesen auch ein Feature an, darin inkludier ich das RCP-Feature und mein RCP-Plugin. Kommt jetzt in dieses Feature auch meine anderen Features(Spring usw.) mitrein oder macht man das in der Product Configuration und inkludiert dort nur noch ein fertiges Feature???

Und wo kommt die Product Definition hin? Bis jetzt ist die bei mir immer in dem Start Plugin! Oder macht für das Product ein eigenes Feature??

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2010)

Bündle Enduserfunktionalitäten in Features. Wenn deine Bundles primär eine Funktionalität für den Enduser bereitstellen dann nur ein Feature.
Ein Plugin Projekt für Product Customizations, Workbench Advisor und so weiter.

Danach ein Product Feature. Dieses Product Feature einthält:
-deine anderen features
-extra features/bundles die mit in dein Product kommen sollen
-das customization plugin
-die Produkt definition
-evtl. release spezifische Dateien wie zB Ant Script/CSPEX für einen Buckminster Product Build

Die Product Definition selbst machst du Feature based und includierst dein Product Feature


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Bündle Enduserfunktionalitäten in Features. Wenn deine Bundles primär eine Funktionalität für den Enduser bereitstellen dann nur ein Feature.
> Ein Plugin Projekt für Product Customizations, Workbench Advisor und so weiter.
> 
> Danach ein Product Feature. Dieses Product Feature einthält:
> ...



Hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Wo genau das Product reinkommt?In ein extra Feature?
Also sagen wir es gitb Plugin A, B,C... 
Plugin A benutzt B und C...

Wie würde das genau aussehen?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2010)

Ja, das product File kommt in ein dediziertes Feature


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jun 2010)

Ja okay in meinem produkt kommt dann nur das eigene feature rein???


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2010)

Ja, so würde ich es tun.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jun 2010)

ok alles klar versuch ich mal...Danke!

EDIT: In der porduct config gibts es ja einen Reiter wo man den startlevel für einzelne Bundles festlegen kann. Das sind nur die Plugins die in diesem feature,welches ich im Prudct file angebe, aufgeführt habe und nicht über features eingefügt hab oder?


----------

